# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  كلمة السيد رئيس هيئة الشوري في احتفال المنبر بالعام الثالث

## طارق حامد

*


*

----------


## مرهف

*كلمة معبرة جداً
نسأل الله أن يعمل اللاعبون بما قاله عم الزبير
وان نشهد في الموسم الجديد بروح جديدة ملئها الحماس والغيرة 
...

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


والله يا عمنا طارق اكتر حاجة عجبتني ( دايرين روح المريخ الرجولة والقتالية والغيرة ) 
خلي بالك ديل دايرين كل مرة واحد يذكرهم عشان ما ينسو .....
ادامك الله لنا ولاسرتك الكريمة ايها العم الزبير
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*دايرين   مريخ   الجساره  والرجاله  والعين  الحمره   الزمان  قالو  (( انحنا   برانا   بنقلب   غانا  ))   وبطبع   قلبوها
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*يديك العافية ياعم الزبير نريد الغيرة والقتال والتضحية نريد من لاعبى المريخ أن يلعبوا برجوله وحماس ليعيدوا ذلك الزمن الجميل أيام( جمال ابوعنجه وكمال عبدالغنى وابراهيم عطا)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلك لينا العم الزبير كفيت ووفيت ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم العم الكريم الزبير
وحقيقه الماعندو كبير يشتري
ربنا يحفظك
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
كلمة جميلة ولا تصدر 
إلا من رجل جميل 
لأناس جميلين في 
سبيل عشق أجمل..!
شكراً أستاذنا الزبير فقد كفيت
ووفيت .. 

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اجمل التهانى وصادق الامنيات لمنبر مريخاب او لاين  وللشموع التى تحترق لتضى ليلة فى سماء المريخ-- وعقبال العيد الذهبى للمنبر  ومن نجاح الى نجاح باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور مانديلا على الكلمة الرصينة
ومشكور شيخ طارق
دى فاتتنا !!!!!
*

----------


## Deimos

*شكراً صفوة الدوحة ...

والتحية لعمنا الغالي الزبير ...
*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*بالجد كانت كلمة فى غاية الروعة وبثت روح المريخ فى الفرسان الجدد والقدامى اتمنى ان يتم تحميسهم كل فترة وزرع روح وحب المريخ فيهم كلمات كانت لها وقع خاص في قلوب اللاعبين الشكر اجزله لعمنا الزبير والاعضاء الكرام
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله اول مرة أشوفك علي الطبيعة وينو عمو ود حبوبة م عندو كلمة الزول دة !!!
                        	*

----------


## ابو حسن

*نفس هؤلاء اللاعبين قبل عام لعبوا بالرجاله و الشراسه و الروح القتاليه و حمرة العين ،
 و كأس السودان 2010 ما بعيد . .
 يجب أن علي هذا العهد دوماً و أبداً .
*

----------

